# The back of my van



## Kjetillund (Jul 30, 2022)

This is the back of my van. All the insulation and furnishing is stuff I gotta goodwill or the side of the road except me geetar


----------



## imaginarymax (Sep 27, 2022)

syck!! Is ur bed behind the shelf?? How’s thee van been?


----------



## Kjetillund (Oct 12, 2022)

It’s been good been doing a lot of sleepin on the ground and hitching but excited to get back to it!!!


----------



## Kjetillund (Oct 12, 2022)

imaginarymax said:


> syck!! Is ur bed behind the shelf?? How’s thee van been?



And yes it’s super behind that shelf


----------



## The Toecutter (Oct 12, 2022)

I respect the van. Looks very comfortable.


----------



## Kjetillund (Oct 12, 2022)

It is. I’m moving into a house for the first time in my life in a couple of weeks and I feel super weird about it. Not signing a lease or anything just living in an attic. Weird new era I’m so used to sleeping out in the woods or in my van.


----------



## The Toecutter (Oct 14, 2022)

Most people take the fact that they can live inside a house for granted. The fact that you're not chained to a lease is a massive advantage. It will be interesting for you to see how it compares to the van in the winter.


----------



## dallaskelly (Oct 22, 2022)

Kjetillund said:


> This is the back of my van. All the insulation and furnishing is stuff I gotta goodwill or the side of the road except me geetar



Looks awesome! lots of space back there, what make and model do you have?


----------

